
Why the Automation Boom Could Be Followed by a Bust - cmurf
https://hbr.org/2018/03/why-the-automation-boom-could-be-followed-by-a-bust
======
Sileni
Pretty sure this idea has been sitting in the back of the mind of anyone
really thinking about what technology is now capable of. What happens when all
of the "drudgery" is taken out of life, and we can't consume any more media?

There's certainly no way you could put 10 billion people to meaningful work if
it takes a million to supply all of the basic needs for those people. Even
including all the forms of art we pursue, is there enough "work" to be done
that we would value all 10 billion people?

I'm still really hoping for the Star Trek timeline. Yeah, we get blown into
oblivion in about 30 years, but the recovery looks like a world I'm happy to
work towards. I'm really afraid that we're steadily marching towards 1984,
though. I don't know that I believe there's much realistic middle ground
between the two.

